# Philips Read Projection TV won't power up



## kesrith (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a Philips 60PP9202/17F rear projection TV that has stopped powering up. When you press the power button you can hear a sound like a capacitor charging then discharging, over and over, until the power button is pressed again and the TV powers down.

Without a display I'm limited on what diagnostics I can run, but I was able to perform a BLINK test which responded with 1 long and 10 short blinks, unfortunately that code is not listed in the manual I have for the DPTV305F chassis.

If it helps, I'm in Phoenix AZ USA


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi kesrith

I did a quick research and found the error code to be :

code 11 - New NVM IC error (NVM_
IDENTIFICATION_ERROR)


----------



## kesrith (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll follow up on the code 11, but the manual said the long blinks represent the first digit and the short the last so I was reading it as 110, not as 11.

I'll post what I discover. Thanks.

-Kesrith-


----------



## msteerman (May 8, 2012)

I replaced both my IC modules almost exactly 4 years ago (4 year warranty, of course) and the set has worked perfectly ever since. Until 3 weeks ago when the convergence is bowing to the side again, just like before. 

I found my file, ordered the exact same modules from the same company and installed them just like before. When I was finished, I pressed the power button on the TV and it starts to come on and I hear charging sound, then I hear a click, the charge starts over, then it powers itself off. It repeats this 4 times and then turns off on its own, and stays off. At no time does the screen become active.

I've checked my soldering points and reseated all the connections. Doesn't help. Reading above, do you think the IC modules may be bad?


----------

